

Ask HN: What's important to site administrators for flagged content? - ashishg

Created an alpha for a content-flagging system that lets any site have its users flag content. Useful for any site that has user-submitted content and would like a powerful moderation tool. Would like some feedback!<p>http://www.flagaroo.com
======
ashishg
Clickable link:

<http://www.flagaroo.com>

